# Need a Good Fly Fishing magazine!



## SteelinaTrout (Oct 23, 2007)

My buddy recently has been getting a magazine called Northeaster Fly Fishing or somehting to that nature. It really has a lot of good info in it. He got it for free from buying some stuff online.....It seemed to be a little on the pricey side for me though, to buy the full subscrition. I was at Wal-Mart and in the magazine section i saw a Mag called "Fly Fishing". It had some trout on the cover and when i thumbed through it I really wasn't too impressed with what it had to offer. It was kinda thin and only had info for tying tube flies, which I do not do. At $5.00 it was more in my price range but like i said i wasn't too impressed. I have heard of a mag called Hatches. That looked pretty good. Just curiouse as to what ya'll think about a really good magazine for fly tying and fishing? I dont mind paying a decent amount of cash for a *"GOOD"* magazine that has much info in it. Thanks for any help.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Steelina Trout, I like "American Angler" flyfishing and tying. If I only got one that's the one I would keep. FlyTyer is a quarterly magazine that's flytying only.Also "Hatches" is a good mag, but a once a year publication.

http://www.hatchesmagazine.com/

http://www.americanangler.com/

http://flytyer.com/


----------



## superart (Nov 19, 2007)

Check out Fly Rod and Reel. John Geirish(spelling?) and A.K. Best in each issue, what else do you need! (by the way, I am not on their payroll,...........but would be happy to send them my resume upon request! )


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello,
I really like Eastern Fly Fishing. I still get Fly Rod & Reel but, I'm letting that subscription run out. I'm tired of the same old stuff just rehashed in every issue.
I used to get American Angler but haven't read it in recent years so I'm not sure 
how good it is now. I used to get Flyfisherman as well and it's decent. 
For now though I like Eastern Fly Fishing the best. 

Jeremy


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

the best is the drake, now out twice a year. pick it up at gander mountain or some bookstore. its only 5 bucks. 









others worthy of mention are:

www.flyfusionmag.com a canadian magazine geared mostly towards west coast steelhead. 

Trout, available to members of TU. 
Atlantic Salmon Journal, available to members of www.asf.ca


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

Love the Drake's style. Very well written.

However, if you want something more localized, the best mag is Midwest Flyfishing. Articles range from trout on the Au Sable, to Eerie Steelhead, to Carp fishing Lake Michigan, pond panfish, smallies, etc. There's usually a very technical comprehensive column on a certain cast, some environmental items.

Unfortunately, it's only six issues a year, and if you want something with a glossy cover, it's published on newspaper.


----------



## Top water splash (May 28, 2007)

Fly fish America because its free


----------

